# csharp gps



## Kluse (22. Mai 2008)

servus,
ich bin dabei in c# eine anwendung zu schreiben, welche mir es ermöchlichen soll mittels gps daten auf eine grafik entsprechende punkte zu zeichnen. kann mir vielleicht jemand sagen, wie ich gps daten umwandeln kann, damit ich sie anhand eines koordinatensystems dann zeichnen kann, bzw. wie ich die koordinatenausgangspunkte (0,0) in eine feste koordninate (gps) abändern kann 
danke


----------

